# What Should I Be Writing?



## Espereon (Mar 2, 2014)

I really want to start writing on Furaffinity, but I'm not sure where I should begin. I have several ideas in my head revolving around animals, but mostly SFW. Do all stories have to tailor to some form of fetish? Or is it fair game as long as the protagonist is a canine(e.g.)? I'm sure I could go ahead and write what I want anyway, but I'd like to know... the realm of interest around here, if possible.


----------



## Conker (Mar 2, 2014)

You should write what you want. Porn will get more views because that's the nature of the fandom, but evenso, you should write what you want in whatever genre you want.

Writing porn for clicks only is really pandering to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## TheBlindTiger (Mar 3, 2014)

I have to agree with Conker.  Write what you want.  I've written both porn and serious stuff, and if you want the views and the favs, then write porn plain and simple.  Non-porn will get you precisely zero favorites on this site...or really any other furry site.  I have a 31 chapter non-porn fic finished and posted, and it's gotten nothing.  But my porn stuff gets faved every time I upload it. 

If you write for the joy of telling a story and you don't care about the faves, then write what you like and let the people who find you find you.  

That being said, I have to somewhat disagree with the notion that writing porn is pandering to the lowest common denominator.  On sites like this, you're pandering to the ONLY common denominator.  It's pretty much the only way to get seen and noticed.  I built up my watch list by writing porn, and that means that I can reach a larger audience with my more serious works.  

I have to admit, though, on this site that I've not had the success that I've had on SoFurry with regards to that strategy, mainly due to the fact that FA is so visual-artist-centric.  It doesn't really matter what you write on FA, you're probably not going to get noticed all that quickly unless you post pics to go with the stories.  The strategy does work on more storytelling-oriented sites, though.  But no matter where you write furry fiction, if you want the exposure, you write the porn.

**edit to add a sentence and fix a spelling mistake**


----------



## Hewge (Mar 3, 2014)

Anything you want?


----------



## Antronach (Mar 3, 2014)

Whatever you're uncomfortable with.


----------



## Hooky (Mar 3, 2014)

Write as if you're writing for yourself. That way you should enjoy what you're doing and are more likely to improve.


----------



## Espereon (Mar 3, 2014)

Antronach said:


> Whatever you're uncomfortable with.



I'll admit I did a double take. Haha.

I was a bit paranoid thinking there were some limitations when it comes to posting stories on Furaffinity. But, this provided some helpful tips. I might start with a NSFW story to get a little notoriety before doing some SFW stuff. Thanks everyone!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 3, 2014)

Or you could do it the French way : write SFW content and advertise it as if some NSFW stuff might happen at one moment or another, never do it, and get all the fans in the end that will have read stuff so good they cannot even get mad at you for basically lying about you content. 

Man, I should really go to sleep ^^'


----------



## Espereon (Mar 3, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Or you could do it the French way : write SFW content and advertise it as if some NSFW stuff might happen at one moment or another, never do it, and get all the fans in the end that will have read stuff so good they cannot even get mad at you for basically lying about you content.



Devious, to say the least


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 4, 2014)

Then again, the fans will probably have enough material to do some NSFW stuff with it anyway, so even if you're not offering them what they want, they might do it themselves. Personnally, while I'll never write NSFW material, as I have neither the required talents nor the will to do some, if fans were to do it for me, I'd probably be embarassed and flattered as it would mean people care enough about my story to do fan stuff with it ^^'


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Mar 4, 2014)

Conker said:


> You should write what you want. Porn will get more views because that's the nature of the fandom, but evenso, you should write what you want in whatever genre you want.
> 
> Writing porn for clicks only is really pandering to the lowest common denominator.



I actually find it kinda sad that erotic writing is the only thing that really gets views around here...


----------



## DragonMasterX (Mar 4, 2014)

Ohyoupokedme said:


> I actually find it kinda sad that erotic writing is the only thing that really gets views around here...



You can always do clean but mature stuff. Slap in a bit of fanservice every so often. Knowing what your fans will surely enjoy and doing it will rack up a few points, and it doesn't even need to become a porn, or erotica-oriented, because of it.


----------



## ACraZ (Mar 5, 2014)

If you start writing porn then odds are you will get some more views than sfw work, but really, do you want watches and favorites from those who only go online to Jack of to your stuff? If you feel like you put your intelligence and your heart into it it would scare me to know my heart goes in, my readers pants go down. Your decision ultimately


----------



## Shade_Winters (Mar 5, 2014)

Write whatever you want (just make sure you follow the rules of whatever site you post your story on)  Myself for example, I write about something I like.  Think of a simple plot (which you can expand upon later) and then let things go from there.


----------



## Nikolinni (Mar 26, 2014)

ACraZ said:


> If you start writing porn then odds are you will get some more views than sfw work, but really, do you want watches and favorites from those who only go online to Jack of to your stuff? If you feel like you put your intelligence and your heart into it it would scare me to know my heart goes in, my readers pants go down. Your decision ultimately



But sadly enough, getting the pants down is what gets views, favs, commissions, and all that stuff. Which does actually kinda suck. I mean, go type in "Furry Flash Game" on google and oh look....the first page is CHOCK FULL of porn games, including the famous/infamous (take your pick) game "High Tail Hall". And the more watched furs are those who draw mainly porn, and is a shock to see that for once, someone's genetillia wasn't visible or in use. 

As for what you should be writing, dear OP, write whatever the hell you want. Believe in the freedom of music...or at least in this case, writing. Because you don't want to give up your integrity for glittering prizes and endless compromises (Sorry, was listening to "The Spirit of Radio" by Rush earlier). So what I'm basically saying is, don't write something for click baits, write something that you would write and that you want to write. If you wanna do an NSFW piece go for it, but don't do it just to work up a reputation. Do it for you.


----------



## Morris Archeltum (Mar 27, 2014)

I disagree. Granted writing porn is always going to get you more views, the internet is a perverted place like that, but if we're talking about furaffinity here, let's be honest...furaffinity has never been about the stories, its always about the art. There may be one or two people who decide to click on your story while it's up on the front page, but frankly, once it gets bumped off the front page, it's likely no one will ever go searching for it again. So, yes, making it pornographic will increase the chances of somebody following you but even then, the amount of people that will read it are still pretty low.

SoFurry, while still artist heavy, is much more author friendly, so if you're going to post stories on FA, I would tell you to post on SF as well. The difference of followers I have on sofurry compared to furaffinity is truly astounding, and I haven't even posted anything pornographic yet. So yeah, make sure you post on other places other than FurAffinity, that's my advice.


----------

